# Syntaxe Fonction SI avec Numbers pour IPAD



## Karacol (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Numbers sur IPAD et j'ai un problème, probablement de syntaxe, avec la fonction SI.
Explication :
Je rentre un chiffre dans la Cellule A14... par exemple 20
J'aimerai, en utilisant la fonction SI, obtenir un résultat dans la cellule B14 comme ceci :

Si A14 <22, jaimerai retrouver le libellé "Excellent" dans B14 (facile ça...)
Si A14 <39 et >22, j'aimerai retrouver le libellé "Bon" dans B14
Si A14 <49 et >39, j'aimerai retrouver le libellé "Moyen" dans B14
et enfin si A14 >49, jaimerai retrouver le libellé "Mauvais" dans B14...

Voilà ! Quelqu'un pourrait-il me venir en aide ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2011)

En supposant que Numbers "iPad" fonctionne comme Numbers "Mac" (le forum iPad, c'est plus bas dans la liste  D'ailleurs, on y va !), la formule en B14 devrait être :


> =si(A14<22;"Excellent";si(A14<39;"Bon";si(A14<49;"Moyen";"Mauvais")))



Tu noteras qu'il n'y a pas besoin de tester les bornes inférieures dans les deux derniers tests, parce que, par exemple, dans le second (<39), si A14 avait été inférieur à 22, le test n'aurait pas été effectué, il ne peut l'être que si A14 &#8805; 22.


----------

